# ISA certification



## what-a-stihl (Feb 26, 2010)

Is one at a better advantage with a ISA certification for employment? What kinds of jobs would being certified apply to? And how does a person become certified and whats the test consist of?


----------



## lxt (Feb 26, 2010)

do a search on this topic....it has been beat to death, many threads & posts with the info you want.



LXT...............


----------



## what-a-stihl (Feb 26, 2010)

how helpful!


----------



## BC WetCoast (Feb 27, 2010)

If you want to be a student and a professional, learn to do some RESEARCH and don't expect it all to be spoon fed to you.


----------



## derwoodii (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok I be a sport and try n help as I am doing the ISA Cert this year. Job opps depends on your stream choice, its likely you get a second look over say an unqualified. The real opportunity is for yourself to learn and have aspirations. The ISA site has all the details, just takes a bit of digging. The test manual is not to bad a read. A tad high $ to buy but you can probably scrounge a 2nd hand copy. It covers all and some more and not to dull. The test I am yet to do but told its a large ranging multiple choice over all manual chapters. If you can get study buddy it will help your learning motivation.
Bat on.


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 27, 2010)

what-a-stihl said:


> Is one at a better advantage with a ISA certification for employment? What kinds of jobs would being certified apply to? And how does a person become certified and whats the test consist of?



If a guy shows up on my front step in jeans, t-shirt, and ballcap on backwards, and asks for a job, he gets a rake and $8 an hour. If he has a good driving record and can drive a chipper truck and chipper, he gets $10.

If you show up with an ISA cert. it shows me you know something about trees, plant pathology, geology, electricity, law, and more. To an extent,you can tell me what you want, or in a poor job market, you'll be miles ahead of the guy in the ballcap.

In MD, before they adopted the ISA cert for the test for a MD Tree Expert License, you had to have a 4 year degree in a related field or eight years service in the business to qualify to take the test. You didn't mention what your knowledge/skill level is. More info from you can let us make a more informed reply, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 27, 2010)

what-a-stihl said:


> Is one at a better advantage with a ISA certification for employment? What kinds of jobs would being certified apply to? And how does a person become certified and whats the test consist of?




To answer your question of what kind of Jobs?

DNR agent
Forester
Top climber for tree co
Sales for tree co

Just remember that if you want something with the government, you will need a degree to go along with your ISA to go anywhere. A friend was a climber with Davey Tree and had his ISA. He left the co because he said "they wanted him to have a degree" to advance in the co. He now owns a multi million dollar tree care co, but this has come to him after 30 years of hard, dedicated work, Joe.


----------



## what-a-stihl (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks to all those who offered some insight, I really appreciate it. As far as the comment from "BC Wet Coast" goes, at first it ticked me off only wishing that he was here to say it to me instead of through a post, but then I realized he can't help from being an arrogant disrespectful jerk, he's Canadian!


----------



## DK_stihl (Feb 27, 2010)

*ISA exam*

To get certified you will need three years of experience in tree care or a related field OR two years experience and a two-year degree OR one years experience and a four year degree. The application handbook is located here: http://www.isa-arbor.com/certification/resources/certapp.pdf

As was mentioned earlier, ISA certification is usually required in _addition_
to experience or a degree. But you could look forget a job as a city forester, company salesperson, foreman, etc. But again, you need the _experience_ and maybe a degree as well in addition to the ISA cert.


----------



## what-a-stihl (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank-you, before this thread was started I went to the ISA website and found some of what I was looking for but was still a little unclear on things, so thank you all for your help and insight.


----------



## 1savagehunter (Feb 28, 2010)

what-a-stihl said:


> Thanks to all those who offered some insight, I really appreciate it. As far as the comment from "BC Wet Coast" goes, at first it ticked me off only wishing that he was here to say it to me instead of through a post, but then I realized he can't help from being an arrogant disrespectful jerk, he's Canadian!



ummmm ... I read the thread ... you had better start reading and hopefully learning ... if WC turned you off then GOOD LUCK with the tree identification section on the ISA test. 
As for being Canadian goes ... don't think that's the issue here. If that offends you then maybe you had better take up ping pong or something.:monkey:


----------



## kelseyboy (Mar 1, 2010)

If his comment makes you want to roll him up, then you had better reconsider the tree industry.

There are plenty of ground crew that have YEARS of experience and knowledge. 
They are going to wear you out with that big button of yours.
Mouthing off every day will make a short career working for me.

KB-


----------



## what-a-stihl (Mar 1, 2010)

There isn't a thing you can't tell me about working with guys and being thick skinned, I've been a Union carpenter my whole life and a foreman on top of that and I didn't get there by taking things to heart. I give it out and take more than most, and I don't think you would last long on my crew neither. The difference is is that I don't work for this guy, I'm not his employee, I'm not his friend, I don't even know him therefore whys it ok for him to say something smart and I'm obligated to take it and let it roll off my back. If I said something offensive to you in this post would you feel the same way?


----------



## ddhlakebound (Mar 1, 2010)

what-a-stihl said:


> There isn't a thing you can't tell me about working with guys and being thick skinned, I've been a Union carpenter my whole life and a foreman on top of that and I didn't get there by taking things to heart. I give it out and take more than most, and I don't think you would last long on my crew neither. The difference is is that I don't work for this guy, I'm not his employee, I'm not his friend, I don't even know him therefore whys it ok for him to say something smart and I'm obligated to take it and let it roll off my back. If I said something offensive to you in this post would you feel the same way?



Hmmm.....

Would you as a carpenter and foreman take offense to a rookie carpenter labeling himself as a journeyman or master without paying his dues?

Because that sure seems to be what you're doing here. Passing the ISA's test does not make you an arborist. It gives you the title, nothing more.

And I don't see much to be respected simply by wanting or having the (CA) title, unless a desire to learn and practice proper arboriculture goes along with it. You seem to be more interested in the $$$ than the trees. 

Unless that changes, the trees would be better off with you sticking to wood thats been through the sawmill.


----------



## clearance (Mar 1, 2010)

what-a-stihl said:


> There isn't a thing you can't tell me about working with guys and being thick skinned, I've been a Union carpenter my whole life and a foreman on top of that and I didn't get there by taking things to heart. I give it out and take more than most, and I don't think you would last long on my crew neither. The difference is is that I don't work for this guy, I'm not his employee, I'm not his friend, I don't even know him therefore whys it ok for him to say something smart and I'm obligated to take it and let it roll off my back. If I said something offensive to you in this post would you feel the same way?



How would you feel about someone calling themslves a carpenter who had never swung a hammer, used a framing square, couldn't cut a straight line with a skilsaw to save thier life?

Thats one of the beefs I have with the ISA. People who have never ran saw, never climbed.......you get the picture.


----------



## what-a-stihl (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't know what vibe you have gotten from this post but you got it all wrong. I've never once said I was a master at anything to do with arborculture, as a matter of fact I don't know much at all about the field, hence the whole reason why I started this thread. And about the money? Are you serious? I'm nowhere near well off, but I am a journeyman carpenter in a area with the highest union scale in the country, and you think it's more money I'm after? Get real. I sell firewood on the side and do tree removal because I love it! I have 3 saws, some new and old climbing gear, I'm in the woods, my own boss,and the work feels good! I would trade $40 an hour for $10 to cut timber my whole life, thats my wish, I've never been about more money. I'd rather be a logger than a millionaire, does that make sense? I know being ISA certified doesn't mean I know more than the next guy, I've had guys with degrees in construction management or guys thinking the apprenticeship program taught them all they need to know, come to our job thinkin they're qualified and they're usually fired the first 10 minutes. Am I giving off the wrong vibe? I thought this would be a site I could join where a dying breed of men with an appreciation of hard work could converse with each other and relish each others respect for the other, because believe it or not I have 100% respect for the men/women on this site who make their living in the woods (even the Canadians) and I apoligize for offending anyone.


----------



## ddhlakebound (Mar 1, 2010)

Would you please address the point made by both Clearance and I?

Would you be offended if a rookie carpenter paid to take a test, and was granted journeyman status based on that test, with no time spent working in carpentry?

I hope you can see the similarity to you wanting to know how to go about getting the CA label, without wanting to know enough (anything) about tree care. 

You don't need to be a CA to cut firewood. You don't need to be a CA to cut logs. 

Logging and firewooding are very enjoyable to most guys doing it, and I have no doubts that you like it very much yourself, but don't come in here and bs us by inquiring about the CA process and employment possibilities and say it's not about the money at all....


----------



## sgreanbeans (Mar 1, 2010)

:agree2:
Although I appreciate your passion to be in the woods! I would rather be a millionaire, than a ten dollar logger in the woods, but what would be really cool, is to be a millionaire logger, in my OWN woods!:smoking:


----------



## Great Feller (Mar 1, 2010)

What-a-Stihl,

I'll go ahead and try answering your question without being a total :censored: like everyone else on this site. I had to quit posting on here because of this crap. Too many guys on here that think their :censored: don't stink because they THINK they can run a saw. I like the comment: use the search feature, how original. It's like, if I wanted to google the :censored: answer I would,,, BUT I DONT WANT TO,,, GOT A PROBLEM WITH IT???? 

Now to answer,,, YES you would be at a better advantage if you had ISA certification. You'll learn a lot just studying for the test, plus it is another thing to put on the resume. The types of jobs would be anything natural resource related. All you need to do is get the study guide. Take a couple months studying in your spare time. Make sure you know the guide inside and out. They will give you a list of tree species that you will be responsible for knowing. There was only 9 tree id questions on my test. They give you pictures of the bark, leaves, seed, etc. for each question. The rest of the test is not easy. If you have a solid background with trees and know the guide you will pass. 

I'd go ahead and get a 4 year degree in forestry or related while you are at it. I'd tell you to finance your education using the military but.... it might not be worth it... Today there are more idiots in the US military than what there is on this site..... amazing huh??? 

Anyways, do whatever it takes to get a degree. That way you won't be working under the :censored: that are rudely responding in here. You can tell them to get working while you sit in the truck and drink coffee... That way you'll have plenty of energy at night and on weekends. Energy for your part-time logging and firewood business. 

Also, since you live close to Missouri, become a member of the Missouri Forest Products Assoc. and take the Professional Timber Harvester course and learn how to cut. 

Here's a couple other tips: don't run Stihl saws,,, worst air filter system out there, you clean it 2-3 times a day, screws always stripping, poor ergonomics, out of line prices on bars, chain, etc. Run Husky, although their dealer network does kinda suck. I'm not a big fan of modifying saws either. They cost enough the way it is. Just learn how to sharpen so it cuts like butter. 

I believe in using a hinge and bore unless it is a small tree. I work alone and don't want to be laying out there hoping someone will lift a tree off me. Hinge and bore cut is the safest way to cut a tree down.... might take a little longer sometimes but is your life worth it??? It is part of a mindset like wearing chaps and a hard hat.... it sucks but you have to force yourself to adhere to it. 

There are a few guys in here that know a thing or two and are helpful. Find out who those guys are and keep in contact with them. They have been in your shoes. The rest are cocky know it alls....and their biggest secret is that they don't know :censored:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

PS Why are you apologizing??? :censored: that!


----------



## The Lawn Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## sgreanbeans (Mar 1, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## clearance (Mar 1, 2010)

Great feller-ha, now thats g-damn funny right there. Lol.

Great insulter more like, and a bore cutter to boot...........:jawdrop:


----------



## The Lawn Shark (Mar 2, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## what-a-stihl (Mar 2, 2010)

Great Feller said:


> What-a-Stihl,
> 
> I'll go ahead and try answering your question without being a total :censored: like everyone else on this site. I had to quit posting on here because of this crap. Too many guys on here that think their :censored: don't stink because they THINK they can run a saw. I like the comment: use the search feature, how original. It's like, if I wanted to google the :censored: answer I would,,, BUT I DONT WANT TO,,, GOT A PROBLEM WITH IT????
> 
> ...



Great Feller, Thank you very much for the insight and your time you took to explain that to me, I greatly appreciate it, those were the answers I was looking for. It's nice to have a change in pace in this post instead of arguing with some of these idiots, but I guess it's easy for them to be tough behind a computer, it wouldn't be said if we were face to face, that I'm certain! It's the helpful replies like yours and some of the members on this thread is why I signed on to this site, so thanks again.

p.s.- I lived in Deer Lodge Montana with my elk outfitter and his family, what a beautiful place, it's always called me back since.


----------



## what-a-stihl (Mar 2, 2010)

ddhlakebound said:


> Would you please address the point made by both Clearance and I?
> 
> Would you be offended if a rookie carpenter paid to take a test, and was granted journeyman status based on that test, with no time spent working in carpentry?
> 
> ...


Tell me then, how does a person start learning about being an arborist if going to a school or taking a test offends you? Yes if someone came out on the job saying they are qualified because of a test they took I wouldn't even hire them. But that's not what I'm after, I wouldn't mind being the low man at a tree company just to learn what I can before taking the test, but who's hiring in these times? I'm not a stranger to the field nor do I claim to know it all, But I have all the rigging, ropes, saws, climbing gear, and I've made a good side business removing trees on top of selling firewood. And who the hell do you think you are telling me it's the money I'm after? I'm certain I make more than you do my friend, so why the:censored: would I want your job if it's money I'm after? Is your life that bad where the highlight of your day is posting negitive:censored: on here? If you don't agree, don't comment!


----------



## lxt (Mar 2, 2010)

what-a-stihl said:


> There isn't a thing you can't tell me about working with guys and being thick skinned, I've been a Union carpenter my whole life and a foreman on top of that and I didn't get there by taking things to heart. I give it out and take more than most, and I don't think you would last long on my crew neither. The difference is is that I don't work for this guy, I'm not his employee, I'm not his friend, I don't even know him therefore whys it ok for him to say something smart and I'm obligated to take it and let it roll off my back. If I said something offensive to you in this post would you feel the same way?



Carpenter???? I have many friends that are framers/carpenters that I have helped out.....when I need help they return the favor..but not one of them would do what I do!!, Ive been all over their projects its no where near the same.

So making the comment that someone wouldnt last on your crew in a tree care forum when you are referring to carpentry.....is funny to say the least! you`ll get schooled soon enough in this trade...if you stick around????



LXT........................


----------



## lxt (Mar 2, 2010)

Great Feller said:


> What-a-Stihl,
> 
> I'll go ahead and try answering your question without being a total :censored: like everyone else on this site. I had to quit posting on here because of this crap. Too many guys on here that think their :censored: don't stink because they THINK they can run a saw. I like the comment: use the search feature, how original. It's like, if I wanted to google the :censored: answer I would,,, BUT I DONT WANT TO,,, GOT A PROBLEM WITH IT???? :censored: that!




What a shaft after the balls this guy is!!!! you sir are truly a nutpump, this topic has been hammered over & over....SO YES.... USE THE SEARCH FUNCTION, GOT A PROBLEM WITH THAT???

Secondly, any idiot telling you too run husky saws over stihl saws has been involved in pleasuring farm animals!!! perhaps you should continue not posting cuz by what Ive read from you on this thread......you just dont know!!!



LXT..................


----------



## what-a-stihl (Mar 2, 2010)

lxt said:


> What a shaft after the balls this guy is!!!! you sir are truly a nutpump, this topic has been hammered over & over....SO YES.... USE THE SEARCH FUNCTION, GOT A PROBLEM WITH THAT???
> 
> Secondly, any idiot telling you too run husky saws over stihl saws has been involved in pleasuring farm animals!!! perhaps you should continue not posting cuz by what Ive read from you on this thread......you just dont know!!!
> 
> ...


You sound real intelligent! You must of worked around some real winners for framers, because I can tell just by how ignorant you talk you're not smart enough to be a carpenter, and with a mouth like that you wouldn't have any teeth left on my jobsite. I'm starting up a two year project in a month, what do you say I hire you just to show you how much of a tough guy you really are? And for the record, I was refering to one person in my post, not the people of the industry.


----------



## what-a-stihl (Mar 2, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> Other than the facts that you smell like a troll, don't seem real bright and don't know squat about arboriculture you're not much different that the folks you are complaining about.


I'm not that bright? All a person has to do is read your post here once to figure out you're a moron. I wouldn't put what state I'm from if I were you either, you're a mockery of their education system.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Mar 2, 2010)

Ya'll had to bring me in!, the first time that I feel I have to run my mouth off. Never seen some one like this on here, why I don't go to 101, everybody ask for advice and gets mad when they don't hear what they want, 

What-a-stihl?,
First off, your name, do we need to tell you what the word STIHL means?, is that what your asking?
Its a chainsaw brand, just a FYI. 
Second, you actually compare Arboriculture to carpentry!!!!, are you out of your mind! You really don't know what your talking about do you!, careful what ya post, ya never know when a 6th gen carpenter, brother of the largest custom home builder in the Midwest, nephew to 8 uncles, all very well known master carpenters though out the U.S., son of one of the most famous carpenters in country! just might have veered away from the chosen path and became an Arborist. Shut your freakin mouth!. YOUR THE IDIOT, it is very obvious that you have no clue, as all in my family, my brothers employess, all his hundreds of subs, who have seen what I do. All say the same thing, "NO-WAY could I handle that hard of work" or "how do you remember all that stuff about trees". you act like your some genius carpenter, like it take a genius!! remember, I grew up on the job site, I know all that you do, its not that hard, they teach it in high school! the real masters understand the difficulty of what we do. They give me a hard time because I chose to do something hard, always wondering why I don't "jump, back in the saddle , and take it easy" If you were that good, you would be smart enough to realize how stupid you sound. 
I smell troll. 
And your buddy, feller buncher, badger....whatever, go away, lurker, how long a member, HOW MANY POST? your real cool,betcha couldn't wait for someone else to say something before you did, grow a pair. You must like us a little bit!, beings you have been a member all this time, I bet you read every post. Keep taking notes little one, some day you'll find your way.
The military is full of Idiots huh? watch it, never know who might take offense to someone who either was beat up by someone who had a uniform or you were in, and got booted out. lots a vets here, be careful.
I smell 2 trolls.
what-a-stihl? wants to talk about "nobody would say that face to face, that's for shur" I'll call you out there as-well, never know who might have a deep background in martial art's!, there are a few of us. 
I am a novice compared to many on this site, but I will always look down on the likes of you two.
You both should go away now, start a forum of your own, then you can really talk bad about the big meanies here, oh wait, darn that's already happened too!
well.........................................................
BYE!!!!


----------



## what-a-stihl (Mar 2, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> Ya'll had to bring me in!, the first time that I feel I have to run my mouth off. Never seen some one like this on here, why I don't go to 101, everybody ask for advice and gets mad when they don't hear what they want,
> 
> What-a-stihl?,
> First off, your name, do we need to tell you what the word STIHL means?, is that what your asking?
> ...



son of the most famous carpenter? Get the hell out of here. Listen I'm not going to argue back and forth with blow hards like you, if you're the awesome carpenter you say you and your family are why don't you pm me your # and I'll see what you got because I got a big project starting up in Iowa soon. surprised a carpenter from Illinois is doing jobs in Iowa, would've figured your super-carpenter family would've had it locked, maybe they just don't know how to do things over there.

What a steal, what a stihl, get it dummy?


----------



## what-a-stihl (Mar 2, 2010)

this arguing :censored: is stupid. I'm done with this thread. Done reading it and done in it posting. y'all enjoy


----------



## clearance (Mar 2, 2010)

what-a-stihl said:


> this arguing :censored: is stupid. I'm done with this thread. Done reading it and done in it posting. y'all enjoy



See ya!


----------



## sgreanbeans (Mar 3, 2010)

wouldnt give you my number! not suprised at all, bunch laberor jobs here!
bye now


----------



## lxt (Mar 3, 2010)

what-a-stihl said:


> You sound real intelligent! You must of worked around some real winners for framers, because I can tell just by how ignorant you talk you're not smart enough to be a carpenter, and with a mouth like that you wouldn't have any teeth left on my jobsite. I'm starting up a two year project in a month, what do you say I hire you just to show you how much of a tough guy you really are? And for the record, I was refering to one person in my post, not the people of the industry.




1st off your a "union" carpenter.......well,..woo woo buckaroo!! believe me playing with 2x4s & 2x6s, erecting walls, etc... is not all that hard, it dont take too much intellect. skill?...Yes, carpenters around here are a dime a dozen!

secondly, Ive worked with brighter & bigger than you sprout & my teeth are still in tact, I worked this trade when.. if you & another had a disagreement you settled it in the ROW, when enough was enough you shook hands & went back to work!!! we would of had fun with you....princess!!

third, you`re starting a 2 year project in a month & your on here inquiring about working in our field  heres some advice little fella:

load up your drill, circular saw & put on your apron...yeah in your trade guys wear aprons! hop in your 1/2 ton pick em up & head out to your "union" job site.......Now, sip your coffee while reading those prints, point at anything so you feel like your important, then walk around & kick a few studs to insure there nailed......now its 11:30 am & almost time for lunch..repeat process after lunch untill quitting time!....

this is why you have a 2 year gig, it will take you that long to build a 2400 sq ft home............bah ha ha ha ha  you better stick with carpentry cause tree work is where the big boys play & you still too little to get outta the sand box!



LXT...............


----------



## NCTREE (Mar 3, 2010)

lxt said:


> 1st off your a "union" carpenter.......well,..woo woo buckaroo!! believe me playing with 2x4s & 2x6s, erecting walls, etc... is not all that hard, it dont take too much intellect. skill?...Yes, carpenters around here are a dime a dozen!
> 
> secondly, Ive worked with brighter & bigger than you sprout & my teeth are still in tact, I worked this trade when.. if you & another had a disagreement you settled it in the ROW, when enough was enough you shook hands & went back to work!!! we would of had fun with you....princess!!
> 
> ...



thats so true and funny! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NCTREE (Mar 3, 2010)

most of the carpenters i've met were crackheads


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 3, 2010)

Well, now I guess they are both gone, so I guess I'm wasting my dime. I tried to give some helpful info. Maybe others weren't quite as gullable as me. "I'm not in it for the money", "I make more than you anyway" Well after I retired from Tree Care I went to work for UPS and I make a little under $100,000 a year driving tractor trailers. I gave up many times that amount in our 4th generation business because I was kinda burned out of the 24/7 life. Now I get 8 weeks a year vacation, love them Teamsters.

If you love runnin a big chainsaw in the woods, why come to Arborist 101? We have a logging forum. You don't want to know about tree care, you just want to whack em down. Even Great Smeller told you to get a 4 year degree, but you have a 2 year project.

My BIL builds custom homes in the pan handle of West Virginia, got any hillbilly jokes. He builds homes because it's his passion. He has a BS in Geology and a BS in Mathematics. 

To be honest it sounds like you are an out of work nail pounder, making ends meet by selling fire wood. There's nothing wrong with that. I'd sell wood, mow lawns, and paint bathrooms to get by if I had to. I just wouldn't puff up like a blow fish with all the big jobs and big man fooey balooey. I've known big men that have performed big jobs and they never puffed like you. Neither my Dad nor Uncle finished high school, yet they both went on to build multi million dollar businesses in the Wash DC Metro area. My Uncle died of colon cancer at the age of 61 and my Dad died of prostate cancer at 81. All the money they ever made let us all live a very comfortable life, but it didn't extend it any. 

They say good fences make good neighbors. you're a great carpenter, build a great fence, I'm on this side great neighbor, with my friends. We are a fraternal bunch. I can call NCTREE something, and he can call LXT something, and LXT can call me something, that's how brothers are. If you want to puff off, you and Great Smeller can do it from your side of your great fence, Joe.


----------



## lxt (Mar 3, 2010)

rarefish....well said!! rep for you.


LXT...........


----------



## NCTREE (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm gonna put this out there because someone earlier posted about husky being superior over stihl. I'm not one sided myself on saws i have both. The only thing I have to say is that every husky I ever own has fallin apart. Thats some superior craftmanship there isn't it. Again this has nothing to do with the topic just saying


----------



## what-a-stihl (Mar 3, 2010)

TreeCo, you are absolutely right, more than half the :censored: I'm saying is all bs. I just know how much the subject gets to people and thought it would be funny to fire everyone up. I actually work with guys who are always on this site and about everyday we check this to see how everyone gets all fired up. I'm no aborist but I do work for a logging/sawmill company and I'm actually a very humble person in real life. I figured someone would've caught on sooner. And fellows, I don't think any of you are "idiots" or "morons", it was all in fun. I was telling the truth about being a carpenter, but I was a logger before that and have been back logging since the economy took a dive, it's really all I ever want to do, like lxt said "carpenters are a dime a dozen" and there's no need for 'em much anymore. See you all at logging congress this year which I think is in Green Bay, just don't punch me for this!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## NCTREE (Mar 3, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> Well quit hanging at the crackhouse.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLKSViTveuE


----------



## mr. holden wood (Mar 3, 2010)

what-a-stihl said:


> TreeCo, you are absolutely right, more than half the :censored: I'm saying is all bs. I just know how much the subject gets to people and thought it would be funny to fire everyone up. I actually work with guys who are always on this site and about everyday we check this to see how everyone gets all fired up. I'm no aborist but I do work for a logging/sawmill company and I'm actually a very humble person in real life. I figured someone would've caught on sooner. And fellows, I don't think any of you are "idiots" or "morons", it was all in fun. I was telling the truth about being a carpenter, but I was a logger before that and have been back logging since the economy took a dive, it's really all I ever want to do, like lxt said "carpenters are a dime a dozen" and there's no need for 'em much anymore. See you all at logging congress this year which I think is in Green Bay, just don't punch me for this!:greenchainsaw:



If you are going to make a b.s post try to make it a little funny.


----------



## what-a-stihl (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll keep that in mind next time, thank you mr. holding wood?


----------



## lxt (Mar 4, 2010)

what a stihl,

I have respect for carpenters, like I said my best friend is one & he actually built my house....its a shame about that industry, good carpenters are getting a black eye for the terrible work of others, along with the home owners being screwed!

now, unfortunately I think its our trades turn!! Hell in my local newspaper when the storms came through I saw 3-4 new guys Id never heard of place ads......they read: storm damage specialist, we even unclog gutters, save your house!! call immediately!

I though what a bunch of idiots......Now my phone is ringing cause these dummies butchered the hell out of & charged a fortune!! I truly think about leaving this trade behind more every day!!!!!!

going on 23yrs, have certs that dont matter & competing with joe sh:censored:t the rag man.......thank God my girlfriend has a good job!!!


stay safe, be careful!!


LXT...........


----------



## NCTREE (Mar 4, 2010)

My only beef with ISA is that a guy who never has climbed a tree in his life can take and pass the test. He can be out there selling tree work using the ISA logo then have a bunch of illegals with no credential cutting on the trees.


----------



## lxt (Mar 4, 2010)

:agree2: & on top of that he gets his biz TCIA Accredited  & now is the best biz in the area!! atleast according to the TCIA & ISA.

these credentials & accredidations are going to far & its all to clear that its just for the money!!! these 2 entities are setting themselves up for membership flooding by lobbying the Govt. to implement into law certs & accredidation........why would they do that? you got it.....MONEY.

their prescence is lacking on the front lines to promote & better our trade now, when certain things become law they`re gonna sit back swimming in cert $$$ membership $$$ accredited $$$, etc.... their as bad as Lawyers!!



LXT................


----------



## NCTREE (Mar 4, 2010)

TCIA also give the company bragging rights amoungts others in our profession like they are better than everyone else, thats all I see with it. Really doesn't mean crap to me. The snobbs of the industry.


----------



## what-a-stihl (Mar 4, 2010)

Lxt- Hey best of luck to you and everyone reading this who's takin the shaft because of the economy, no matter what their profession is. I hope every man and woman can make a living at what they want to do. Thankfully in my area there is some work in the logging industry but as far as the building trades go everything is a mess. Work here is slow no doubt, but the logging company I work for is also a sawmill and I think that is the only reason why I'm still working, but with timber prices as low as they are I don't know how much longer I have, the guys seem to think the prices will break loose in about 7 months, I don't know. Fingers are crossed! We had the same thing here, a bunch of out-of-town storm chasers with saws came and cleaned up our roads and peoples yards over our last ice storm and just butchered everything, I don't think they left a stump under 3 feet and over 8, so now we've been getting calls to take the remainder of the once trees and what can you do with a 5' log? which otherwise could've been a good tree to harvest. It's just a waste, unless a guy is looking for firewood. I guess they're making a better living than myself, sad to say. The crews I seen had no business in the business, but I guess i can't blame them for wanting to make a living, just wish it was somewhere else.Oh well


----------



## Arborleaf13 (Dec 21, 2011)

*ISA Certfication*

Dear All

Maybe other certification from other association to recommend beside ISA?


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't think any other Arborist Cert would be recognized unless you have a degree. ISA and TCIA work together, and they are the top shows


----------

